# What is the best dual purpose wood cook stove?



## ttbird32 (Jan 18, 2010)

I want to purchase a more efficient wood cook stove than I have now. I need it to be the primary heat in winter, as well as to cook upon. I currently have a smaller mexican made stove that cooks great, and heats well, but is not airtight and really consumes the wood. Does anyone use a mealmaster? they are more in my budget, but haven't found much info. A dealer in the northeast has said I need to purchase a redone old cast iron stove like atlantic or king kineo or something. Please advise me. Thanks so much...


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Mealmaster stoves have been made in Knoxville,TN for many years.My mom raised us with one.While good stoves,they are not airtight and the company maintains that no cook stove is truly airtight.He may be right.

We have used and recommend the Bakers Choice wood cook stove.It is as airtight as you can make one,cheap to purchase and is truly dual purpose.The fire box and oven are very large and can hold a fire over night.We let ours go when we sold our house.Bad mistake.Hope this helps.

Backwoods1


----------



## miboje (Sep 22, 2009)

I second the Baker's Choice. It heats up to 2000 sq. ft., but I recommend that it will heat that much space only if you have an open floor plan. 

Mine has a water tank on the back, a warming oven, a decent sized fire box, and a nice size oven. Got it used and in bad shape on craigslist for $100. 

A redone stove is going to cost you. Maybe more than a brand new Baker's Choice. How much do you want to spend?


----------

